#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [遊戲] 微软商城《Flying Dragon Simulator 3D - War of Castles》

## 狼王白牙

如果使用 Windows 8.1 或 Windows 10 可以进入 Microsoft Store
有这么一个游戏

试玩结果：有的关卡有限制不能让目标逃跑，这时自己的龙必须挨打几发。

音乐不错，喷射火球射击移动目标要考虑前置量。（就类似坦克世界那样）

完全看不懂中文介绍写些什么 :wuffer_bawl: 

这家叫 Unity 的工作室还有出品一些与龙有关的游戏，可以找找

 :wuffer_arou:

----------


## 峰峰

Hi~老大

這款遊戲的龍，有些都很帥氣呢 :jcdragon-want: 
而且每個關卡都會慢慢增加一點難度(有巨人呀還有其他物種或是血厚的城鎮
摧毀類型的遊戲對我來說都好舒壓XD :jcdragon-bite-ebby: 
然後這款遊戲中文介紹我也看不懂 :jcdragon-xd: 
不過還是感謝老大的推薦!!
好有趣~~

----------

